# ibook G4 - dd interne WD non reconnu



## trimartolod (3 Septembre 2008)

bonjour à tous,

le problème que je rencontre est le suivant: je viens de procéder au changement de mon DD toshiba 30 giga qui semblait rendre l'âme peu à peu depuis quelques jours (il faisait des vibrations pas possibles et un bruit de mobilette, et faisait planter l'ibook).

j'ai donc acheté un nouveau dd WD 160 giga et ai remplacé le disque original défaillant. l'installation matérielle s'est bien passée. hélas, quand je veux réinstaller mac os sur le nouveau disque, le nouveau dd n'apparaît pas. Même chose en passant par l'utilitaire de disque: seul le lecteur dvd apparaît, mais pas de disque dur.

pour vérifier que j'avais bien tout remis en place au niveau connectique, j'ai remis l'ancine toshiba qui a été tout de suite reconnu. Une fois le nouveau dd en place, rien n'apparaît.

auriez-vous une idée de ce qui se passe? manifestement, cela vient du nouveau dd.

pour info, j'ai un ibook de 2004: G4, 1GHZ, 30Giga et 768 de ram.


----------



## trimartolod (4 Septembre 2008)

la soluce:

en fait, il est nécessaire de formater au préalable tout nouveau disque dur. Pour cela, il faut mettre le disque dur en question dans un boitier externe (usb fonctionne) et, à partir de logiciel utilitaire de disque qui s'installe avec le dvd de macos, formater le disque dur.

une fois cela fait, on remonte le disque dur dans la bête et il est parfaitement reconnu. pour ceux qui auraient peur de démonter leur ibook (comme moi à l'origine), je peux vous dire que c'est largement faisable. Il faut juste être méticuleux et répertorier les pièces au fur et à mesure, pour pouvoir les remettre toutes au bon endroit.

enfin, pour la réinstallation, ce fut un jeu d'enfant dans la mesure où j'ai cloner mon ancien disque dur sur le nouveau. on rallume et tout fonctionne!

coût de la manip (sans compter les heures): 48 euros au lieu de 300 demandés par les spécialistes mac du coin.


----------



## jerG (6 Septembre 2008)

trimartolod a dit:


> coût de la manip (sans compter les heures): 48 euros au lieu de 300 demandés par les spécialistes mac du coin.



Content que ton iBook refonctionne. Quand je pense que ça m'avais couté 60 &#8364; pour changer mon 30 Go Toshiba en un 40 Go Samsung... c'était il y a 2 ans... 
Par contre il me semble que j'avais réussi à formater le nouveau DD grace à "utilitaire disque", sans utiliser de boitier externe.

Par contre le prix de la main d'oeuvre est identique, c'était environ 300 &#8364; hors DD. À ce prix là on le change tout seul le disque dur.


----------

